# St Petersburg. Historical Center.



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Stunning...took forever to appear, but worth it!! :cheers:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Gorgeous buildings


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

good job ! continue like that


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice city! Those buildings are gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

When I think of big European cities with grandiose historical architecture (pre-WWI) I think Rome, Paris, Vienna and *St. Petersburg*! Those to me are cities with buildings after buildings after buildings of impressive architecture, and in the case of Rome, remnants of it, as well.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful city!!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

My favourite European city by far! I can't wait to return, these excellent pics just make me yearn that little bit extra.

Thanks.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

superb neoclassical architecture kay:


----------



## Xander (Mar 2, 2005)

so so nice


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great photos. Great buildings!


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful! I will be there next may 6....


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## zigzag (Feb 17, 2003)

Very handsame city.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

S:t Petersburg is classic. The Highlight of the baltic sea.......


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*wonderful city*

i would like to venture to eastern Europe - someday...


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Magnificent!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Amazing St Petersburg... This city has some really impressive buildings! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Strangely beautiful in it own way


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful city...loving the architecture. :drool:


----------

